# .444 Marlin?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

What are your thoughts on this cartridge? For some reason it has caught my interest lately. It's one of those novelty things that I don't really need or would serve some kind of unmet purpose, but I just really, really want one. Who am I kidding? You guys on the firearms and reloading page wouldn't know anything about that, right? I do, however, hunt elk in some places where my shots would range from 50-125 yards and I think using a big bore lever gun in these type of scenarios would be an absolute blast. I've recently came across a guy online who has a very nice, lightly used, mint condition Marlin he said he would sell to me for a good deal when I have the funds. Has anybody here owned one or shot one?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Great gun! Both the rifle and the cartridge. My brother bought one when they first came out...years ago...and I have personally seen him use it on both elk and deer. Very similar to the 45-70 with modern loading. There is something cool about the sound of jacking a big bore round into a lever gun...kind of like the sound of a Harley compared to one of those whiny bullet bikes. Buy it!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If the price is right I would buy it and have fun with it. While I haven't had the pleasure of shooting one I know of a few that have one and they enjoy it. 

Does one need a excuse to purchase a new rifle other than you can?


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

The only issue I've seen is that it used a .429 caliber bullet, same as the .44 magnum. With the exception of hornady lever-evolution bullets, I don't know what kind of selection you would have available. If you can circumvent this problem and get brass, then you'll have yourself a pretty awesome (not-so)little gun.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Any of the plentiful 44 Magnum bullets will work well in the 444. I don't know why you would think there was a "limited" selection. From 180 gr XTP, through a 330 hard cast, I think you should be able to find something that will suit your needs. The only factor that might come into play is if it has a Micro-groove barrel. I'm told they don't like cast bullets so much. Some folks I know are using a powder coating instead of normal lube. I don't know how this might work at the higher velocities a rifle will produce.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. I really think I'm gonna pull the trigger (literally and figuratively) on a .444 Marlin in the not too distant future. Hornady makes a 265 grain flat point that and Buffalo Bore makes some hotter stuff if you really wanna get the most out of the round.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Loke said:


> Any of the plentiful 44 Magnum bullets will work well in the 444. I don't know why you would think there was a "limited" selection. From 180 gr XTP, through a 330 hard cast, I think you should be able to find something that will suit your needs. The only factor that might come into play is if it has a Micro-groove barrel. I'm told they don't like cast bullets so much. Some folks I know are using a powder coating instead of normal lube. I don't know how this might work at the higher velocities a rifle will produce.


I guess I figured that the change in velocity ( hornady 225 grain .44 mags leaving the muzzle at about 1400 fps [from a handgun, 1800 from a test rifle] while the .444 marlin 265 grain leaving at about 2300 fps [rifle], despite being a heavier bullet) and barrel length and twist would create accuracy problems. Hornady also seems to differentiate which bullets they recommend for the cartridges. The .430 category for rifles and the .430 category for handguns contain very little overlap in bullet selections which leads me to believe that there is a significant enough difference in construction that many may not be able to hold up to the velocities on impact. Even labeling some for the .44 magnum and .444 marlin specifically.

This is all of course speculation on my end. I don't have any actual data. Just defending my prior thought process.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

fishreaper said:


> I guess I figured that the change in velocity ( hornady 225 grain .44 mags leaving the muzzle at about 1400 fps [from a handgun, 1800 from a test rifle] while the .444 marlin 265 grain leaving at about 2300 fps [rifle], despite being a heavier bullet) and barrel length and twist would create accuracy problems. Hornady also seems to differentiate which bullets they recommend for the cartridges. The .430 category for rifles and the .430 category for handguns contain very little overlap in bullet selections which leads me to believe that there is a significant enough difference in construction that many may not be able to hold up to the velocities on impact. Even labeling some for the .44 magnum and .444 marlin specifically.
> 
> This is all of course speculation on my end. I don't have any actual data. Just defending my prior thought process.


A lot of the reading I have one on the .444 Marlin bears out what you are saying, Fishreaper. This cartridge was initially poorly received due to a 240 grain jacketed soft point loading that was designed for pistol velocities and suffered from blow ups from the more powerful .444 cartridge. Hornady makes the leverevolution bullet that you mentioned for it, but I'm more interested in their flat point for this particular gun. If I need a flat trajectory I'll shoot a .270 or .300 win mag.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I shoot that 265 gr. Hornady bullet through my lever action Browning 92 .44 mag rifle. I have it loaded hot using reloading data specific to rifles, and as I recall, the muzzle velocity is around 1,800 fps. I have used the load on a couple of bear at close range and the bullet has always punched right through leaving a single exit wound out the far side......meaning the bullet held together. I know the .444 Marlin can push the bullet out 300-400 fps faster, but from my limited experience I think this bullet can handle the added velocity.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't have much experience with .444 Marlin, but I've used the cases to load custom .410 shells. This is the other plus of this caliber, you can fire small game shot loads out of a .444 when out in the field. .410 components with a roll top crimp over a shot card works good. 

Your range is reduced because of the spin imparted by the rifling, but it still works way better than most other "shot" options for rifles and pistols.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> I don't have much experience with .444 Marlin, but I've used the cases to load custom .410 shells. This is the other plus of this caliber, you can fire small game shot loads out of a .444 when out in the field. .410 components with a roll top crimp over a shot card works good.
> 
> Your range is reduced because of the spin imparted by the rifling, but it still works way better than most other "shot" options for rifles and pistols.


This sounds pretty awesome. The versatility of this cartridge just got kicked up a notch!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> This sounds pretty awesome. The versatility of this cartridge just got kicked up a notch!


It is about the only way to make a lever gun any cooler than it already is.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is a pic of the ol' girl. According to the fella I've been talking with she's only had one box of ammo ran through her.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Love it. I've wanted one for quite some time.


-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Love it. I've wanted one for quite some time.
> 
> -DallanC


I think there quite a few to be had on gunbroker. Stop dreaming about it and get one! Unless you are like me and have champagne tastes with beer money. -O,-


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That is a beautiful rifle. I would be more than proud to own that one.-----SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I wouldnt think twice about taking a .444 after deer or elk in utah. totally capable of 200 yd shots. especially with those flex tip bullets. really nice looking rifle you got too.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't consider using the modern rubber tipped Leverlution bullets in a traditional cartridge like the .444 Marlin, .30-30, or .45-70. Part of the appeal for going retro in the first place is hunting with the same equipment and technology that grandpa used, and that would include bullets. Using recent bullet technology in a 100 plus year old cartridge and firearm design borders on blasphemy!

Just my opinion of course.....


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> Personally I wouldn't consider using the modern rubber tipped Leverlution bullets in a traditional cartridge like the .444 Marlin, .30-30, or .45-70. Part of the appeal for going retro in the first place is hunting with the same equipment and technology that grandpa used, and that would include bullets. Using recent bullet technology in a 100 plus year old cartridge and firearm design borders on blasphemy!
> 
> Just my opinion of course.....


I feel that sentiment. I'm having somewhat of a dilemma with an issue regarding this. Do I scope it or do I not scope it? It almost seems like it just isn't right to put a scope on a lever gun. But, man does it help you place your shots better. What to do, what to do...


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

If you know you'll be hunting in areas limited to about 150 yard shots or so, I'd probably stick with open sights. My grandpa is getting up there (91) and he just gave me a few of his rifles he's had stored away for years. One is a Marlin 30-30 and I'm going to do my best to take some game with that rifle just how it is - unscoped.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Personally I wouldn't consider using the modern rubber tipped Leverlution bullets in a traditional cartridge like the .444 Marlin, .30-30, or .45-70. Part of the appeal for going retro in the first place is hunting with the same equipment and technology that grandpa used, and that would include bullets. Using recent bullet technology in a 100 plus year old cartridge and firearm design borders on blasphemy!
> 
> Just my opinion of course.....


 Introduced in 1964, the 444 isn't nearly so nostalgic as the other cartridges mentioned.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with Loke. I remember when this rifle and cartridge came out and sending away to Marlin for a catalog with it in. It was set up for a scope mount and I wouldn't feel bad about putting a 2x7 on it any day of the week.


----------

